# Ih7130 3 pt. Hitch Problem



## Sr. Tractorman (Dec 7, 2019)

I cannot get my 3 pt. hitch to lower. No matter what I do in the cab ,on the controls, it will not lower. I tried moving my controls to the down position and also using a tractor loader bucket on top of the 3 pt. to push the arms down. No luck. I tried turning the 7130 off and pushing down with the loader-no luck. Is there a relief valve somewhere that could be stuck. I have owned this tractor for over 20 years and had not one problem with any of the hydraulics. This is a good,more than reliable tractor, that just needs some attention! Can anyone help with a remedy? Sr. Tractorman


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sr! Is your flow rate knob opened up (typically under the seat between your feet)? Are you sure the raise / lower linkage is still hooked up and operating the valve? Nothing on the lift arms coming undone causing things to bind up?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm betting the problem is electrical and not hydraulic at all.


----------

